# emergency move!



## Your Moms Box (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats right an emergency move! I was informed last Friday that our landlords are going to be doing a mandatory apartment inspection while us students are on spring break. Its very big brotherish I know, but it is pointed out in the lease. Its just another control method they enforce on us college students to keep us in line. 

But back to the point, I'm a small indoor grower and I only have 2 small plants that are six weeks old. One LSTed to about 12 inches the other 2 feet maybe larger. So I had two choices to leave them in my small closet growroom and roll the dice of luck or move them outside into the surrounding wood area. Well I'm not willing to risk all that much over two small plants and my room already has a slight hint of that fresh veged out bud smell.

So today for about an hour or so, I used my country boy skills and scouted out possible locations to relocate my plants. I found a small thicket not too far up the road. It had lots of 2 foot or so growth under a canopy of assorted shit trees. That should help to blend in my small green pots. The spot I have chosen has no defined trail, animal or human, leading to it and has a good bit of light coming through the trees to help my plants regulate their current lighting schedule 16/8. Also I found a full deer skeleton that hasnt been moved or devoured which is a good sign that there is little to no rodent traffic in the area. 

The only thing I am worried about is the lack of watering for such a long period and the possible chance of a cold snap of some sort that might happen to show up. I figured I could flush the plants (they need it anyway) and then get some wood chips (should I soak them also?) and put them on the surface of the pots to insolate the roots and hold in moisture. Then I will thoroughly piss through out the area to disperse the possible deer activity. Haha. 

Anyway is there anything else anyone can think of I should do to help this drastic transition be less stressful on the plants?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

find a stream ,take a bucket and connect ,a holes to it ,
make sure the holes is 25 ft or more however far you put the plant from the stream,this creates a drip system,make sure you burry the bucket by puting rocks on top of it ,it shoul be sideways,the top should be facing whichever way the stream is flowing


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 6, 2006)

Your moms box, I had a similar situation where the apartment maintenance came in to inspect the overall condition of our apartment. My plant was 2ft tall at the time and pretty busy. I just found a big box and hid it in there. What saved my plants was that the maintenance team was only in my room for like 3 minutes, so they totally did not discover my plant hidden so discreetly hidden in the cardboard box (I made sure my pant was in the box only when she was sleeping then I put her back in the normal grow closet space)

If youre gone a few days then I understand your problem. If youre using floros you can use them in a box like mentioned above. They won't burn your plants. Good luck.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yea if they inspect at a college dorm ,there going to be searching everything,why not, your gone


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 6, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> If youre using floros you can use them in a box like mentioned above. They won't burn your plants.


 
I am using flours and the plants are already in a large dell box, but right now with a intake/exhaust fan running 24/7 the temp stays a constant 80 degrees. If I put them under a box it would be the rainforrest in there and I might risk fire and mold since I have to leave it alone all week.



			
				gqone333 said:
			
		

> yea if they inspect at a college dorm ,there going to be searching everything,why not, your gone


 
Like I said before I live in a apartment.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

if i were you ,i go down to the hardware store and buy a top  doorlock, install it from the inside,so no one notices


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 6, 2006)

Then how would you unlock it? Even if I did they would see the flour light coming through the cracks or hear the fans. Ethier way Id rather put them in the woods and be done with it than be in the Bahamas wondering if Im fucked or not.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yea  just do that then ,hope they dont starve to death


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok, They have to be outdoors. this takes a little time. (I hope your not too far up north and past the last frost). you need to get them acclimated with the enviro. this takes at least a week keeping them out during daylight hrs. the people you need to be speaking with is GanjaGuru and Hick. both well seasoned outdoor growers. I am but never in your situation. You need to get them prepped. if going outdoor. be ready when you get back for a geurrila grow. Different world. Wait until those guys jump in. . they'll let you know what to do. whether to ditch the grow or how to move it outdoor. Spring is close that is in your favor. until then. Read dude Read. Might as well post you local area (I mean state not town or anything). this will determine frostline and stuff. get ready dude. geurrilla growing is great. Huge yeilds if done right. 

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_cultivation1.shtml


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yea,well said mutt ,its defenlty hard, but that shit will grow a tree


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 6, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Might as well post you local area (I mean state not town or anything


Im in north Mississippi and looking at the 10day forecast on weather.com.....NOT good. looks like lots of water and 40 degree temps. Here is the link, and NO this is not my zip code but it in the region/ballpark http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/allergies/tenday/38666?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_allergies

as you can see its going to be a ***** going from 80 degrees to this crap, that and im worried about the daylight. I might just throw the bastards out there and let it roll a few days before I leave so I can see how they are adapting before I leave.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

Your Moms Box said:
			
		

> as you can see its going to be a ***** going from 80 degrees to this crap, that and im worried about the daylight. I might just throw the bastards out there and let it roll a few days before I leave so I can see how they are adapting before I leave.


 
NOOOO. can you get em' out for at least a couple of days???? its all in getting them adujusted to the weather. thats all. I'll check you link, but I am in SC, last frost is over. . gotta try at least. it doesn't have to be on a 24 hr. light schedule. if they flower a little premature thats ok they will catch up with summer. they'll re-veg. and still be a happy plant. Tell you what man. I'll come get em' hahahahahaha, no seriously do you have a week or two?. thats all it takes. get em used to the temp difference. wait for Hick and Ganja, they'll stear you right.

Hey and don't trust weather.com. I have the active thing on my desktop. fuckin thing tells me all the time its thundering and lighting while its sunny out..  just food for thought.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 6, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> do you have a week or two?.
> Hey and don't trust weather.com. I have the active thing on my desktop. fuckin thing tells me all the time its thundering and lighting while its sunny out.. just food for thought.


 
Yeah fair enough I leave this thursday. So neg on the 2 week plan.
I dont trust the weather.com thing ethier its screwed my mardi gras plans up last week but its still a general outline which is better than nothing. 

I have a pretty good idea that they are going to flower, if they dont die a horrible death first.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 6, 2006)

haha thats cool, If they do really well outside I might plant them before I leave for summer. If I could get them home I would plant them on my farm on the coast but Im not going to ride 4.5 hours in the car with a MJ plant lol


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, here's my take. 
 First of all, if tou're leaving the area for the summer, you aren't going to be there to feed 'n water. You aren't going to grow a crop. Pot very, very seldom will survive and produce if left totally unattended. 
 I have had some "limited" success setting plants out 'without' hardening them off, but it always shocks hell outta' thm. Some do die. I sugest a spot with "dappled" sunlight or partial shade, if you can't harden them off gradually. Believe me, the intensity of the sunshine, even shaded, is gonna' be more than they are accustomed to. Partial shade will help slow water uptake and transpiration, too. 
 How long is your break for? A week shouldn't be a problem for water if you soak 'em good. Burying the pots in mulch will also help to both insulate the rootzone and, if wet down well, help with the watering issue. It'll also camaflouge/hide the pots. 
 Theyre being raised on 24/0?.. they will most likely start flowering. I'd plan NOW, to start them on 12/12 as soon as you return if you plan to bring them back into the apart. to finish them. Tou're 6 weeks in anyway, can't be far from sexual maturity. Better than trying to re-veg then re-flower. 
  Besides, you'll want them finished and ready to harvest before you go for summer break, right? 2 months, _minimum_, of flowering puts you well into May. 

 If you're concerned with a lotta' rain, look for them a li'l bt of protection. Maybe near the base of a tree or against a bush. Something with a protective canopy but won't block all of the light. 
   Wind and rain will beat the hell outta' them. 
good luck, enjoy the bahamas..


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 7, 2006)

Ill re-scout the area with this new info late this afternoon. After coming to similar conclusions, that and based on the current sunlight, I changed from 18/6 to 12/12 last night. I also opened my window and left their closet door open in hopes to get them use to the night air.



I have access to premium mulch, be it wood chips, since the apartment just spent a ton of money replanting all the flowerbeds in hopes of luring in new bait for next year. Ill surround them nicely with that and maybe put some in the pot itself.



As much as I have hated miracle grow so far, the soil I picked from them (Moisture Control "takes the guess work out of watering") might actually save my ass in the long run, but im not putting any money on it. 



Oh and get this, good thing im not leaving this week. I was listening to the weather band radio this morning and we are in for two solid days of thunderstorms complete with wind gusts up to 30MPH....


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 8, 2006)

Well boys its Zero Hour.

Time to move my plants. Im putting a black trash bags over them, putting on my black fleece, some good running shoes (that i will not need I hope) and grabbing my flashlight. Im about to make the treck out to the woods.......


Update later, I hope


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 9, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> i dont know dude,since your gowing ,on spring break ,i guess ,you got .do it.it should survive if you dont leave it to long,it may not grow really untill spring.go to aol and type in your zip code for the weather forcast in your area,its supposed to rain all this wek in mine


 
Oh its GOING to rain. Im not even worried about it. It will live or its not. I moved them out under two diffrent fir like trees that should block most of the rain and its blowing like a real bastard outside but the trees blocks 99% of the wind. Although the wind does not bother me because while indoors they have direct fans that russle the leaves around. That and I dont think any mammals are going to get within 200 yeards of that shit after the scent trail I laid down. muhahahaha

Ill lay down the mulch tomorrow for insulation and let the dice roll

one day Ill have to tell you old guys the real irony of this whole situation....

so far so good


----------

